# Kangertech Subox Mini



## ET (27/5/15)

Okey dokey, who's getting these in and when?


----------



## Derick (27/5/15)

They are still on pre-order from our supplier, so soon as they are available

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TiemieX (31/5/15)

Pre-ordered last week. My first box mod. Upgraded to eGo ONE after a month of vaping from a Twisp. Also ordered my first premium juice - SB Mothers Milk. Like VapeKing ejuices. 
Next is a black Tesla mech mod to go with my black subtank...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (31/5/15)

pre ordered from where?


----------



## KieranD (31/5/15)

Pre Orders will open with Vape Cartel tomorrow  
They are expected in the next 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/5/15)

KieranD said:


> Pre Orders will open with Vape Cartel tomorrow
> They are expected in the next 2 weeks


@KieranD will there also be the option to get the tanks individually?


----------



## KieranD (1/6/15)

@Yiannaki unfortunately not at the moment. If that changes I will be certain to let you know


----------



## kbgvirus (1/6/15)

Are any of the vendors getting the new coils and RBA base for the subtank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (1/6/15)

KieranD said:


> Pre Orders will open with Vape Cartel tomorrow
> They are expected in the next 2 weeks



Good stuff, being eyeing this for a little while. Don't see anything on the site yet, price?


----------



## Satans_Stick (1/6/15)

kbgvirus said:


> Are any of the vendors getting the new coils and RBA base for the subtank?


I'd also like to know. I need that new RBA. And the coils with the vertical build. Yes please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05 (1/6/15)

KieranD said:


> Pre Orders will open with Vape Cartel tomorrow
> They are expected in the next 2 weeks


 
I'm first on that list bro. Better keep mine aside lol


----------



## deepest (1/6/15)

The new vertical coils look interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (1/6/15)

Oooooo, vertical coils on the subtank, as well as new RBA's.... I MUST get my hands on this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (1/6/15)

Y u no open pre-order?


----------



## Sir Vape (1/6/15)

We have had some on order for awhile now. Just waiting delivery date which should be really soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (1/6/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We have had some on order for awhile now. Just waiting delivery date which should be really soon



Thanks! 

Have you accepted pre-orders? I see nothing on the site.


----------



## Sir Vape (1/6/15)

Not yet Yazo. As soon as we know the 
+- date we will put them up


----------



## Cave Johnson (1/6/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Not yet Yazo. As soon as we know the
> +- date we will put them up


Cool, thanks. I will be patiently waiting  (OK not so patiently)


----------



## KieranD (1/6/15)

Same here  
Just waiting on ETA and pricing indication


----------

